
How people use, and lose, preexisting biases to make decisions - laurex
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2018-08-people-preexisting-biases-decisions.html
======
toymachine
Just a test:
[https://write.as/r40qkz6e2bne42vf.md](https://write.as/r40qkz6e2bne42vf.md)

